

Convert PDF to HTML using App Engine conversion API - kinlan
http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/conversion/overview.html

======
yogrish
But there are PDF to HTML converters already available
<http://www.pdfonline.com/convert-pdf-to-html/>

One advantage for Google API is that it has OCR, by which JPG/BMP etc can be
converted to text/Html. That will be useful I guess.

